# A.Australis (Yellow Fattail) Question



## mainemooseman (Jul 4, 2011)

I recently purchased a yellow fattail scorpion from my local exotic pet shop. This is my first scorpion and I am very aware of the apparent danger of owning one. I have in the past had a WC cottonmouth and have had years experience in different reptiles. Its funny when you think that something so small can cause so much harm lol but back to my question. I have it set up in an exoterra 8x8x8. I like the exoterras because the fact they lock but I have read that there supposed to be in a 5-10gal. Will the 8x8x8 suffice or am I going to need to up grade in the near future? Also I havent found any info on how much to feed it? Do I asume twice a week like I have read on other scorpion care sheets or once a week?   He/she is a little shy of 3inch and full of spunk lol.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 4, 2011)

8x8x8 I'm assuming you mean inches? If so that is fine. Be sure to give enough substrate because they do burrow and put some rocks and stuff because they like to go under that and will enclose themselves. A 5-10gal for an australis is overkill IMO.

As an adult I say once a week, and a lot of times adults will only eat 2-3 times a month though I've had one female that would only eat once a month sometimes.

Just FYI, a cottonmouth bite would be worse then an australis sing. I've been hit by a cottonmouth and I was lucky to not get a bad envenomation. I've had friends that weren't so lucky and let me tell you from experience, they have a very bad bite.


----------



## mainemooseman (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Yes it is inches I should have mentioned that :/ and once a week sounds good. I had given it 3 crickets this week and they were all eaten with out hast. I didnt want to over feed wich I think I might have oops lol but again thanks for the info


----------



## Venom (Jul 4, 2011)

Ecstasy said:


> Just FYI, a cottonmouth bite would be worse then an australis sing. I've been hit by a cottonmouth and I was lucky to not get a bad envenomation. I've had friends that weren't so lucky and let me tell you from experience, they have a very bad bite.


I have to disagree. Remember, there is antivenom available here for a cottonmouth bite. There is NO antivenom available states-side for an A.a. sting. 

Also, cottonmouths, as bad as they are (admittedly, one of the worse snakebites in the USA), they don't usually kill. A. australis kills routinely, and is a faster venom due to its neurotoxic rather than hemotoxic action.

There's obviously a huge size differential, but the A.a. venom is so exceedingly potent that I don't think it's clear-cut which would be the worse envenomation. The A.a. has a subcutaneous LD50 of 0.32 mg/kg (equivalent to an Ophiophagus hannah "King cobra"). The cottonmouth has an LD50 of 25.8 mg/kg subcutaneous. The A.a. injects 2mg of venom--about the same as a coral snake. Think about that.


----------



## BigJ999 (Jul 4, 2011)

A copperhead and A.Australis have little in common venom wise or even in terms of power of the venom. This species has killed a lot of people its much more toxic then a copperhead by far and can kill a adult it's venom is full of powerful nerotoxins that will mess you up good even if it doesn't kill you. It has a sting but its venom is concentrated unlike a copperhead's it might give you a small amount but it's quality of quantity in this case. If I remember correctly A.Australis is up there with some cobra's in term's of its toxicity. Pretty much it can kill you much like say a Naja Nivea/Cape Cobra will


----------



## mainemooseman (Jul 4, 2011)

as long as you dont upset either of them and keep hands+feet away everyone should be fine


----------



## Mathayus (Jul 4, 2011)

> as long as you dont upset either of them and keep hands+feet away everyone should be fine


Amen to that, brother! :worship:


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 4, 2011)

Venom said:


> I have to disagree. Remember, there is antivenom available here for a cottonmouth bite. There is NO antivenom available states-side for an A.a. sting.
> 
> Also, cottonmouths, as bad as they are (admittedly, one of the worse snakebites in the USA), they don't usually kill. A. australis kills routinely, and is a faster venom due to its neurotoxic rather than hemotoxic action.
> 
> There's obviously a huge size differential, but the A.a. venom is so exceedingly potent that I don't think it's clear-cut which would be the worse envenomation. The A.a. has a subcutaneous LD50 of 0.32 mg/kg (equivalent to an Ophiophagus hannah "King cobra"). The cottonmouth has an LD50 of 25.8 mg/kg subcutaneous. The A.a. injects 2mg of venom--about the same as a coral snake. Think about that.





BigJ999 said:


> A copperhead and A.Australis have little in common venom wise or even in terms of power of the venom. This species has killed a lot of people its much more toxic then a copperhead by far and can kill a adult it's venom is full of powerful nerotoxins that will mess you up good even if it doesn't kill you. It has a sting but its venom is concentrated unlike a copperhead's it might give you a small amount but it's quality of quantity in this case. If I remember correctly A.Australis is up there with some cobra's in term's of its toxicity. Pretty much it can kill you much like say a Naja Nivea/Cape Cobra will


Actually, both of you are wrong, and I'll prove why. I don't care about some LD50 rating when it comes to a snake versus a scorpion, simply because the snake injects 10x amount of venom a scorpion would. You get bit by a copperhead and even without an allergic reaction you seek medical attention, for an LQ or an australis sting you don't. So you can't compare the LD50 rating of a scorpion versus a snake, it's common sense. A cottonmouth can kill, not to mention you have other ill affects from it. I've been stung by an A. crassicauda which has the same LD50 rating as an australis. I give it a 5/5 on the sting but the cottonmouth bite was worse by far. Also the viper family have the notorious "diamond" shape head because of the sheer size of the venom glands and the amount they're able to inject. So don't council me on just because of an LD50 rating if you've never had any experience with the sting.

Also the statement about the LD50 rating of the cobra being the same as an australis is one of the stupidest statements. It may have the same value, but it's nothing like it. It's not the same, it's that simple. Not to top it off that a cobra is going to inject way more venom and has other effects.


----------



## BigJ999 (Jul 4, 2011)

I would say you where lucky then  They kill a lot of people where they are live at and are highly venomous. It can kill you simple as that your underestimating A.Australis venom


----------



## StreetTrash (Jul 4, 2011)

Mostly elderly, children, and people with weakened immune systems.  Still caution should be used.  People spend too much time warning and arguing about LD50.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 4, 2011)

BigJ999 said:


> I would say you where lucky then  They kill a lot of people where they are live at and are highly venomous. It can kill you simple as that your underestimating A.Australis venom


I'm not lucky, I know other people that were stung by A. australis and Lq's. Like the guy said, elderly people, children and people with immune system problems or that have an allergic reaction are at risk. I never said they weren't highly venomous, but nobody is underestimating anything, so don't assume anything especially if you don't have valid experience with the situation. It can't kill you as simple as that. Go study some more and learn your facts, okay? Okay thanks.

Also if you read your original post, we were talking about a cottonmouth not a copper head unless you lack the experience and think they're both the same. I won't make you look anymore foolish then what you have already though.


----------



## StreetTrash (Jul 4, 2011)

Also, the actual number of deaths when compared to the number of stings is quite low.  Here is a link to Lucian K. Ross' write up.

http://www.venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=18919&st=0&gopid=209085&#entry209085

Read the toxicity and venom section.


----------



## BigJ999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ecstasy said:


> I'm not lucky, I know other people that were stung by A. australis and Lq's. Like the guy said, elderly people, children and people with immune system problems or that have an allergic reaction are at risk. I never said they weren't highly venomous, but nobody is underestimating anything, so don't assume anything especially if you don't have valid experience with the situation. It can't kill you as simple as that. Go study some more and learn your facts, okay? Okay thanks.
> 
> Also if you read your original post, we were talking about a cottonmouth not a copper head unless you lack the experience and think they're both the same. I won't make you look anymore foolish then what you have already though.


 I know what a cottonmouth is and I know what a copperhead is  I did study and again it can kill you and ive been told by people with experience it can kill you and ive been told this more then once.  I know my facts and A. australis can kill you it sounds like you got a dry sting.


----------



## redrumpslump (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree with bigj and venom. I think you look foolish Neal.


Matt


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 4, 2011)

BigJ999 said:


> I know what a cottonmouth is and I know what a copperhead is  I did study and again it can kill you and ive been told by people with experience it can kill you and ive been told this more then once.  I know my facts and A. australis can kill you it sounds like you got a dry sting.


Well obviously you don't know your facts. I did not receive a dry sting and if you knew your facts you would know that the only people in immediate danger would be: Children, Elderly, Compromised Immune Systems and/or an allergic reaction. I'm not saying go get stung by anything but it's not going to kill a healthy adult. I don't care who told you what. You also have to remember that people that talk about it being so deadly are the people that don't know any better, and it has a good name, it's called folklore. Just like people say scorpions are poisonous, it's because it's what they're raised to believe.

Also if you know what the difference between a copperhead and a cottonmouth, then why did you compare a copperhead to an australis when a copperhead was never mention in the first place? It seems to me you need to stick to the Tarantula Chat section where you have experience.



redrumpslump said:


> I agree with bigj and venom. I think you look foolish Neal.
> 
> 
> Matt


Well I don't care if you agree with them, until you have been in the actual predicament and have the experience then I'll care. Until then I really could careless what you think because you honestly don't have the valid experience. The other two people lack the experience also. I don't mind if you're saying what you think but make sure it's labeled as your opinion, not facts, or in some cases people need to state all the facts or not say anything at all because they do not understand all the facts. I hope I didn't come off like a jerk, well actually I don't care if I did. People shouldn't get involved in things they do not have experience with or understand.

Edit:
BigJ, Venom & redlump to even see if it was logical for you inexperienced folks to get involved in stuff, what have you been stung/bit by? I've been catching cottonmouths/copperheads since I was a kid and I've been bit by both, I've also been stung before by a few different species and I've spoken with people that have been stung by a wide variety of stuff as well. So let's compare here and that way once and for all I can prove that some of you need to stay out of stuff you lack experience and knowledge about. Also this doesn't qualify for any family of scorpions with the exception of Buthidae since scorpions are the main part of the argument.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 4, 2011)

LD50 values are always merely indications and there is a lot of criticism on the method. Besides this, the comparison of envenomations by snakes and scorpions is like that of apples and pears. Like already mentioned, snakes are able to inject large amounts of their venom into a victim, much more than scorpions can. Some snakes also have large fangs, making them able to inject venom deep into the tissue. The venoms work different, (scorpions almost always neurotoxins that target the nervous system, respiratory and circulatory system), and snakes often have cytotoxic or haemotoxic components besides neurotoxic components,destroying tissue and cells). 
The symptoms and progression of those symptoms are also different. I'd rather take an A.australis sting than a King Cobra bite, if would HAVE TO choose 

A healthy adult in good fysical shape will not die from a scorpion sting. According to literature, less than 5% of the adults in reported cases (North Africa, i.e. where L.quinquestriatus and several Androctonus and Buthus species live) died. As also correctly mentioned, the eldery, but especially young children and people with pre existing medical conditions are at risk to develop serious symptoms. Mortality rates are higher amongst these groups. I have no idea what reported rates in snakes are, because I am not a herpetologist. 

Concluding, with snake envenomations the chances of serious systemic effects are much higher, and the situation is in general much more serious.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 4, 2011)

Michiel said:


> LD50 values are always merely indications and there is a lot of criticism on the method. Besides this, the comparison of envenomations by snakes and scorpions is like that of apples and pears. Like already mentioned, snakes are able to inject large amounts of their venom into a victim, much more than scorpions can. Some snakes also have large fangs, making them able to inject venom deep into the tissue. The venoms work different, (scorpions almost always neurotoxins that target the nervous system, respiratory and circulatory system), and snakes often have cytotoxic or haemotoxic components besides neurotoxic components,destroying tissue and cells).
> The symptoms and progression of those symptoms are also different. I'd rather take an A.australis sting than a King Cobra bite, if would HAVE TO choose
> 
> A healthy adult in good fysical shape will not die from a scorpion sting. According to literature, less than 5% of the adults in reported cases (North Africa, i.e. where L.quinquestriatus and several Androctonus and Buthus species live) died. As also correctly mentioned, the eldery, but especially young children and people with pre existing medical conditions are at risk to develop serious symptoms. Mortality rates are higher amongst these groups.
> ...


Now we shall see if they try to discredit you as well as they tried to discredit me. Thanks for summing up what I've said my friend.


----------



## BigJ999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Actually the name Androctonus mean's man-killer I think that say's something besides the fact its venom is highly potent.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 4, 2011)

BigJ999 said:


> Actually the name Androctonus mean's man-killer I think that say's something besides the fact its venom is highly potent.


Nobody ever disagreed about the venom being potent, but it's not always about potency, sometimes it's about quantity. Just because somethings named man-killer doesn't mean it will kill every man.

Just because something is labeled as something doesn't always mean that's what it is.


----------



## BigJ999 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ecstasy said:


> Nobody ever disagreed about the venom being potent, but it's not always about potency, sometimes it's about quantity. Just because somethings named man-killer doesn't mean it will kill every man.
> 
> Just because something is labeled as something doesn't always mean that's what it is.


Ok here is the catch it has killed man and has killed often actually with certain venom's its quality over quantity. With this genus its the quality of the venom and its concentration you have honestly more then likely gotten a bunch of dry stings. Ive asked people who knew what they where talking about this species they can kill you. Most scorpion stings are dry it seem's you got lucky and they where dry stings


----------



## StreetTrash (Jul 4, 2011)

Did anyone even stop to read the link I posted?


----------



## lancej (Jul 4, 2011)

BigJ999 said:


> Ok here is the catch it has killed man and has killed often actually with certain venom's its quality over quantity. With this genus its the quality of the venom and its concentration you have honestly more then likely gotten a bunch of dry stings. Ive asked people who knew what they where talking about this species they can kill you. Most scorpion stings are dry it seem's you got lucky and they where dry stings


Where are your references for this?  Especially the "Most scorpion stings are dry..."?  Not trying to add fuel to the fire, but if you going to make statements as fact, please give references, not just "I've asked people".  Who are they?  That would help settle this argument, right??

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




StreetTrash said:


> Did anyone even stop to read the link I posted?


Good point.  In my opinion, this settled the argument many posts ago.:?


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 4, 2011)

BigJ999 said:


> Ok here is the catch it has killed man and has killed often actually with certain venom's its quality over quantity. With this genus its the quality of the venom and its concentration you have honestly more then likely gotten a bunch of dry stings. Ive asked people who knew what they where talking about this species they can kill you. Most scorpion stings are dry it seem's you got lucky and they where dry stings


Likely? I know what it's like to be envenomated, I've been envenomated enough by different things to know the difference between a dry sting and not. The quality of the venom may be the same as the cobras, but as two people with way more experience have dually noted and tried to make it clear, in this case it's quantity of quality. I never said it couldn't kill you, I also never said it was dangerous. But you don't know what you're talking about when you're making them out to be some one sting lethal everybody is dead killer. It's not the case. Also most scorpion stings are not dry stings. If you had experience you would know that desert species more often give dry stings then an actual sting because they try to conserve. A defensive sting would be the one that is a dry sting, and it's not always the case, as a matter of fact it's not even the case 50% of the time. A dry sting doesn't cause hours of pain and swelling along with a higher heart rate. I'm sorry but you obviously talk to people who do to much reading and don't have field experience.

Rat poison can kill due to the arsenic.

If I had a tea spoon versus a table spoon, the table spoon would more likely kill me because of the quantity of the poison. Please do accurate research or get actual field experience before you try to argue with something you know nothing about next time.

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------




StreetTrash said:


> Did anyone even stop to read the link I posted?


No they don't. These people think they're scientists and just know more then people who have done years of research and study. This is why I hate when people who know nothing about a subject just randomly jump in because they feel like just because they've read something that somebody who may or may not of had any actual correct information may of written.

EDIT:
Just to prove a point with all his reading, he doesn't know the difference of were and where. This can be seen at: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1890407&postcount=342


----------



## Envyizm (Jul 4, 2011)

Ecstasy said:


> No they don't. These people think they're scientists and just know more then people who have done years of research and study. This is why I hate when people who know nothing about a subject just randomly jump in because they feel like just because they've read something that somebody who may or may not of had any actual correct information may of written.


I've notice that some of your information also appears to be vicarious rather than experience based due to some of the inconsistencies in the information you present in your responses. Look, I'm not going to bother arguing with you over my response, but if I were you, I would try a less abrasive approach to getting your point across. This may help with people "calling you out" all the time. If you're likeable, people will eventual like you by mere exposure if nothing else. A certain part of everyone's scorpion knowledge was once vicarious and possibly incorrect at times. As far as my 2 cents on LD50 goes: The Lethal median dose is administered to mice, not humans. This is a decent testing method to see how fast the venom effects vertebrate mammalians, but doesn't consider the many systematic responses that can manifest from a sting such as anaphylaxsis.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 4, 2011)

Envyizm said:


> I've notice that some of your information also appears to be vicarious rather than experience based due to some of the inconsistencies in the information you present in your responses. Look, I'm not going to bother arguing with you over my response, but if I were you, I would try a less abrasive approach to getting your point across. This may help with people "calling you out" all the time. If you're likeable, people will eventual like you by mere exposure if nothing else. A certain part of everyone's scorpion knowledge was once vicarious and possibly incorrect at times. As far as my 2 cents on LD50 goes: The Lethal median dose is administered to mice, not humans. This is a decent testing method to see how fast the venom effects vertebrate mammalians, but doesn't consider the many systematic responses that can manifest from a sting such as anaphylaxsis.


I don't mind being called out as long as the information is correct, but these people are going against years of research and study and of course I will come across as a jerk when they try to call me out based with the lack of experience they have. I'm not saying I know everything either, but I'm not going to sit and pretend like these people do when I really don't if the subject being discussed is something that I don't know about. Talking to this person and that person does not give field experience but yet the people act like they have that, and that's why I said what I did. I know you're just being polite, but it honestly doesn't matter if certain people like me or not because if they act like they do then I really don't want them to like me


----------



## mainemooseman (Jul 4, 2011)

And all I asked was about my cage size and feeding habits lmao.


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 4, 2011)

Michiel said:


> LD50 values are always merely indications and there is a lot of criticism on the method. Besides this, the comparison of envenomations by snakes and scorpions is like that of apples and pears. Like already mentioned, snakes are able to inject large amounts of their venom into a victim, much more than scorpions can. Some snakes also have large fangs, making them able to inject venom deep into the tissue. The venoms work different, (scorpions almost always neurotoxins that target the nervous system, respiratory and circulatory system), and snakes often have cytotoxic or haemotoxic components besides neurotoxic components,destroying tissue and cells).
> The symptoms and progression of those symptoms are also different. I'd rather take an A.australis sting than a King Cobra bite, if would HAVE TO choose
> 
> A healthy adult in good fysical shape will not die from a scorpion sting. According to literature, less than 5% of the adults in reported cases (North Africa, i.e. where L.quinquestriatus and several Androctonus and Buthus species live) died. As also correctly mentioned, the eldery, but especially young children and people with pre existing medical conditions are at risk to develop serious symptoms. Mortality rates are higher amongst these groups. I have no idea what reported rates in snakes are, because I am not a herpetologist.
> ...




Probably the smartest post in this thread. When you consider the risk of serious effects like lose of a fingure a snake bite is much, much worse. I read a report on Brazillian tityus scorpion stings that around 10-15% of tityus envenomations actually require the tityus antivenom. That maens that 85-90% of sting victums get no treatment or are treated only for pain. 

PS. I'm sure about the gist of what I stated but I may be of a little on the actual numbers. It's been a while since I read the report.


In the interest of clearing things up. It's a decent read. Not the one  wrote about above. Near the end is a section that has reported stings and deaths as a result. For A.a 20164 stings resulting in 386 deaths. 

http://wrbu.si.edu/scorpions/sc_sting.html


----------



## Miami Cracker (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Maine......8x8x8 is fine ......and there really is no way to *overfeed* your scorpion.

<posters note>.......when I say "no way to overfeed", what I mean is that MOST scorps will stop eating when they are full......MOST....I recognize there may be or may have been in some instance, a scorpion that somebody had or somebody knew somebody that had said scorpion and that said scorpion in their opinion "over ate"........with that being said I apologize if someone thinks I am giving "bad, false, or misleading" information and I in no way wish to be berated, "made a fool of", called out, threatened to be beaten up, or do I want a response from anyone about what I have stated as fact by my own experience, unless the OP wishes to engage me in conversation. 

To the OP again..........wow these "experts" really ...........never mind I dont wanna get "warned" or what nots....lol........
congrats on your scorp and DON'T get stung...............


----------



## BigJ999 (Jul 5, 2011)

A dry sting doesn't cause hours of pain and swelling along with a higher heart rate. I'm sorry but you obviously talk to people who do to much reading and don't have field experience.



---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

You know first you say they can't kill you then you gone to tell about some pretty big nerotoxic sideffects. It sounds like you didn't get a severe envenoming at all so your lucky really as there is no anti-venom for this species.


----------



## Chrome69 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ecstasy said:


> I've been stung by an A. crassicauda which has the same LD50 rating as an australis.


...Since when does 0.32-0.35=0.40? Small difference but still.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 5, 2011)

Chrome69 said:


> ...Since when does 0.32-0.35=0.40? Small difference but still.


Since comparing an LD50 rating in the same species isn't that big of a deal . I could of sworn they were 0.31 but yea it's not that big of a difference to cause a life or death and that's all I was saying is that a healthy adult will not die from an australis sting.


----------



## cheeky (Jul 5, 2011)

Just to throw in my 2 cents, I think that a venomous scorpion is fine for a beginner. He sounds educated, so why not. He owned a herp that was also venomous and had some nasty effects from venom that could probably move faster than a scorpion, so he seems responsible. Therefore, what does the LD50 value matter at all? He knows it has the POTENTIAL to be deadly, and thus (we hope) he will treat it with respect by using tweezers and cups to deal with it. 

On a side note, Ecstacy- I agree with pretty much everything you have to say on here. There are to many people that are "noobs" and act like geniuses ( not pointing any finger, so anybody who gets mad over this statement, deal with it and dont reply.)


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 5, 2011)

cheeky said:


> Just to throw in my 2 cents, I think that a venomous scorpion is fine for a beginner. He sounds educated, so why not. He owned a herp that was also venomous and had some nasty effects from venom that could probably move faster than a scorpion, so he seems responsible. Therefore, what does the LD50 value matter at all? He knows it has the POTENTIAL to be deadly, and thus (we hope) he will treat it with respect by using tweezers and cups to deal with it.
> 
> On a side note, Ecstacy- I agree with pretty much everything you have to say on here. There are to many people that are "noobs" and act like geniuses ( not pointing any finger, so anybody who gets mad over this statement, deal with it and dont reply.)


They cover this in the T forum enough. You dont have to make small jumps like everyone recommends if you feel ready for a certain specimen. EDIT: I do not agree with the beginner comment, but my comment as just to illustrate that you dont always need to make small jumps. blah. 

And people can reply to your statement if they wish. There are PLENTY of people on this site with little experience and repeat what others have heard. Even I used to do it when I first started, and many others have too. 

I now usually only respond to topics in which I have had _much experience_ in. For example, I dont hesitate to jump at a topic about C. gracilis, since they were my first scorpions I raised from CB, bred repeatedly, and am still getting broods from.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 5, 2011)

_"Just to throw in my 2 cents, I think that a venomous scorpion is fine for a beginner. He sounds educated, so why not"_

That's gotta be the dumbest remark I have heard in ages. :wall::wall:


----------



## cheeky (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, to clarify that first statement about venomous ones being fine for beginners, i meant that if a beginner is responsible enough, and is very educated on the species, they can make the giant leap if they feel fit to do so. I am not saying anybody who hasnt ever jad a scorp before should go out and buy a deathstalker.


----------



## redrumpslump (Jul 5, 2011)

I think Michiel is trying to point out that all scorpions are venomous. So your statement makes no sense.

Matt

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=181184&page=2

First look at post #6. I find it weird how ectasy says he thinks people shouldn't hold hot species, but then in this thread you admit that you were careless and have been stung by multiple hot species.

Post #22. You say that hot species can kill. I don't care if it's an allergic reaction they can kill.
It weird how you say one thing now and wanna tell people they are wrong, but less than a year ago you were saying something else.  

Matt


----------



## AzJohn (Jul 5, 2011)

redrumpslump said:


> I think Michiel is trying to point out that all scorpions are venomous. So your statement makes no sense.
> 
> Matt
> 
> ...



Was anyone talking about if it's a good idea to handle scorpions?


----------



## StreetTrash (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't believe this thread is still going the way that it has.  :clap::clap::?


----------



## cheeky (Jul 5, 2011)

Also, by venomous, i mean hot. I think that is assumed when looking at the whole of the thread. Also, Ecstacy may not handle his scorpions and still get stung. Maybe he was just performing cage maintainance and got tagged due to a momentary lapse of focus or other things.


----------



## llamastick (Jul 5, 2011)

BigJ999 said:


> You know first you say they can't kill you then you gone to tell about some pretty big nerotoxic sideffects. It sounds like you didn't get a severe envenoming at all so your lucky really as there no anti-venom for this species.


Stay in school, kids.


----------



## mainemooseman (Jul 6, 2011)

Well a few people said the 8x8x8 was ok so I'm not gonna mess with moving him/her. Also he/she is fat so I'm gonna try the once a week method.Or maybe it's a girl and gravid but idk the signs so I guess time will tell (I just hope he/she is fat ) It kind looks like a basket ball lol. So again thanks for all the insight.


----------



## Xanthopus (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it a full grown adult? If it isnt than it could be pre molt, if its a full grown female, than it could be gravid, i think theres a high chance it is if its WC. Anyway i wouldnt move her unless u could safely do it, otherwise i wouldnt touch her . Good luck and have fu, im gonna get mine soon!


----------



## Michiel (Jul 6, 2011)

That, but more the part of "He sounds educated....so why not".....How does one sound educated and if someone sounds educated, it does not a priori mean he/ she is educated....(false assumption)....




redrumpslump said:


> I think Michiel is trying to point out that all scorpions are venomous. So your statement makes no sense.
> 
> Matt
> 
> ...


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 6, 2011)

redrumpslump said:


> I think Michiel is trying to point out that all scorpions are venomous. So your statement makes no sense.
> 
> Matt
> 
> ...


Let me try to break it down for you okay? Since you're assuming again, and you know what that leads to. I don't recommend people holding hots because they don't know if they could have an allergic reaction because they may of not been stung before, and I've been stung so I know I won't have an allergic reaction not to mention even if I did for some mystical reason I have a prescription to have an epipen, and I always have one. In the past, yes I have handled hots and this was after I was stung once or twice by cage maintenance, and let me clear your ignorance up by telling you I've never been stung because of trying to hold, or actually holding a scorpion. This was also a year ago that I did that and I was going to do sting reports which after having been stung by some stuff I decided not to. Again, I've been stung by venomous snakes as well so I know the systematic effects and the risks of what I did back then, and I do not do it now.

I told people that the sting wouldn't kill a healthy adult human, but if a person has never been stung they don't know. That means that a simple gracilis can kill them if they have an allergic reaction to, so I guess we should sit here and cry like you're doing with others and say that a C. gracilis is soo deadly!!! Get a life, I mean really Matt, the way you talk and try to point fingers when you do stuff that I won't mention that really makes you look bad. I simply said that the australis isn't deadly like people make it out to be, yes of scorpions it is one of the most dangerous, but I wouldn't call it deadly. <edit - MrD>


----------



## Windchaser (Jul 6, 2011)

Thread closed at the OP's request.


----------

